# Problema PC



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi, in pratica mi è morto il pc e non capisco cosa non va.. Premendo i pulsante di accensione, non si avvia, fa solo una specie di "rumore" come se ci fosse qualcosa che fa contatto.. i led del case fanno un accendi-spegni molto veloce, ma non si sente ne il beep ne ventole. Ho provato ad accenderlo con il case aperto ma non niente, tutto fermo.. il pc è collegato ad un gruppo di continuità, che funziona. Mi sapete dire cosa può essere successo? Grazie


----------



## Coripra (15 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, in pratica mi è morto il pc e non capisco cosa non va.. Premendo i pulsante di accensione, non si avvia, fa solo una specie di "rumore" come se ci fosse qualcosa che fa contatto.. i led del case fanno un accendi-spegni molto veloce, ma non si sente ne il beep ne ventole. Ho provato ad accenderlo con il case aperto ma non niente, tutto fermo.. il pc è collegato ad un gruppo di continuità, che funziona. Mi sapete dire cosa può essere successo? Grazie



Troppe gnocche caricate... 

Scherzi a parte (mi spiace... è l'incubo di tutti noi), potrebbe essere un problema di HD andato, per cui non riesce a partire in quanto non può caricare il SO nè altro. Oppure di alimentatore, ma allora non si dovrebbero proprio accendere i led.

Prova comunque a collegarlo direttamente alla rete senza gruppo di continuità: a noi in ufficio una volta è successo qualcosa di analogo (ma non identico) e era partita la batteria del gruppo (anche se apparentemente era tutt ok) provocando il tilt del PC


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2016)

Direi HD andato,
per verifica prova a farlo partire dal CD di Windows.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2016)

se non partono manco le ventole credo sia l'alimentatore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2016)

Può anche essere la scheda video, la ram o la batteria tampone oltre che l'hard disk e l'alimentatore. Può essere tutto.  

Ti direi di provare con la batteria solo per il fatto che è una roba da 1 euro e non ci vuole niente a cambiarla. In teoria un pc dovrebbe andare anche se questa si scarica, ma il mio vecchio computer non partiva per quello... Se ti va di culo sei a posto, se no ci hai perso giusto 1 euro ed escludi con certezza sto fatto.

L'hard disk di solito da segni di avvertimento se ha problemi comunque. Che si rompa così di botto senza il minimo avviso mi pare strano


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

E come faccio a farlo partire da cd di Windows, il pc non si accende proprio, il vano disco quindi non si apre


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

Effettivamente la batteria credo fosse così da un po'.. l'orologio per dire era sempre sballato


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2016)

lascia stare l'HD che è l'ultima cosa che serve ad un PC per accendersi...

Non si capisce se è un pc fisso o un portatile.


----------



## Coripra (15 Dicembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> lascia stare l'HD che è l'ultima cosa che serve ad un PC per accendersi...
> 
> Non si capisce se è un pc fisso o un portatile.



veramente è la prima cosa che serve...
nel momento in cui arriva la corrente l'HD si attiva e comincia il caricamento dell'OS.

Certo, il fatto che le ventole non girino mi fa pensare a più di un motivo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E come faccio a farlo partire da cd di Windows, il pc non si accende proprio, il vano disco quindi non si apre



Allora il problema non è l'HD , è elettrico


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> veramente è la prima cosa che serve...
> nel momento in cui arriva la corrente l'HD si attiva e comincia il caricamento dell'OS.
> 
> Certo, il fatto che le ventole non girino mi fa pensare a più di un motivo...



il problema qui è l'accensione della macchina, prova a staccare l'hd e vedrai che il pc si accende senza problemi


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

Allora ragazzi, ho provato a togliere e rimettere la batteria, ora il pc si accende, led ok, ventole ok, ma non si avvia.. nessun beep. Ho provato ad accenderlo senza RAM e beepava a raffica (come logico), ho provato con un solo slot e niente, nessun beep come prima.

P.S. il pc è un fisso


----------



## Coripra (15 Dicembre 2016)

HD


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Dicembre 2016)

il bios dovrebbe vederlo comunque anche senza hard disk...


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

Aggiornamento: ho individuato il problema. Mi è morto un banco di RAM. Con un solo banco inserito, il pc si avvia tranquillamente


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2016)

ah non era l'HD?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Dicembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> ah non era l'HD?



Io confermo di averti dato ragione da subito...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Dicembre 2016)

Incredibile a dirsi, ho rimesso il banco di ram al suo posto e il pc è partito... E' tutto come prima e funzionava di nuovo.. ed io che avevo già preso 2 nuovi banchi... BOH!


----------



## sette (17 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io confermo di averti dato ragione da subito...


----------

